# Быстрая деформация спины



## taisa (8 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте, мне 56 лет, рост 160 см, вес 55 кг. Со школьных лет у меня правосторонний грудной сколиоз (до 20 градусов), который о себе не напоминал, спина никогда не болела и не беспокоила, может потому, что около 30 лет сплю на твёрдой поверхности и ежедневно по пол часа выполняю разные физические упражнения.
       Пять месяцев я назад подняла тяжёлую мебель, причём не с первой попытки. Через две недели почувствовала тупую тянущую боль в спине справа под лопаткой и возле позвоночника в районе лопатки, через неделю болел весь позвоночник и вся спина. Боль усиливалась, не помогал мелоксикам, а ещё через две недели, рассматривая спину увидела, что с правой стороны начал развиваться кифоз, После процедур массажа, иглоукалывания, приёма мильгаммы боль в спине ослабла, но деформация спины прогрессирует. Обратилась к мануальному терапевту, который сказал, что сможет помочь, но только после результатов рентгенограммы позвоночника и денситометрии.
       Денситометрия показала наличие остеопороза. Минеральная плотность кости позвонков L1-L4 составляет 0,840 г/см2 (Тs=-2,9, Zs = -1,6), позвонка L1 = 0,740 г/см2 (Тs=-3,3, Zs = -2,0). Минеральная плотность кости шейки бедренных костей 0,658 г/см2 (Тs=-2,7, Zs=-1,5).
        Показания рентгенограммы и МРТ грудного и поясничного отдела позвоночника:
правосторонний сколиоз II степени (угол отклонения 21 градус), дугообразный кифоз на уровне Th 5-6-7. Костно-деструктивных изменений позвонков на уровне С1-Th-1 не выявлено. Отмечаются субхондральные дегенеративные изменения, краевые костные разрастания тел позвонков, гиперлордоз, дорзальная протрузия межпозвонковых дисков С4-5, С5-6 до 4 мм, компремирующая переднее подпаутинное пространство, шейное ребро С7 справа, ретролистез С4- 1,4 мм, сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне тела С5 13 мм. Высота тел С3, С4 снижена в переднем размере на 1/5. Остеохондроз дисков С3-С7 2-3 степени.
       Костно-деструктивных изменений позвонков на уровне Th-1-12 не выявлено. Отмечаются субхондральные дегенеративные изменения, краевые костные разрастания тел позвонков, сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне тела Tн5 15 мм.
          Мануальный терапевт, при повторном обращении к нему, посмотрев на результаты денситометрии, сказал, что мануальная терапия мне противопоказана и я ушла ни с чем.
        Обратившись к ортопеду в центре травматологии и ортопедии получила ответ, что переломов не было, положение ещё не критично, а вот когда угол искривления превысит 60 градусов, тогда приходите.

      
        Лечение остеопороза я начала сразу (остеогенон, бонвива), а что делать по поводу деформации спины и боли в спине не знаю – ждать, когда положение дойдёт до критичного не хочется. 
           Массажистка, к которой я ходила на массаж в середине декабря 2014 г., при последующем её посещении в конце марта 2015 г. сказала, что состояние спины заметно ухудшилось. И если после первого массажа боль в спине начала проходить, то после второго,  наоборот, усилилась.
        Я хотела бы обратиться к другому мануальному терапевту, но прежде хочу получить совет  специалистов, стоит ли это делать при остеопорозе, чем может быть вызвана деформациия, как её остановить и что я могу ещё предпринять. Буду очень благодарна за ответ.


----------



## La murr (9 Апр 2015)

*taisa*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2015)

Препараты. ЛФК и ЛФК.

От боли физиотерапию и Массаж.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Апр 2015)

Очевидно, что мануальный терапевт, к которому Вы обращались, владеет только хиропрактическими техниками мануальной терапии. Поэтому,естественно, он и отказался Вас лечить, боясь переломов позвонков.
Нужен врач, который, в своей работе использует остеопатические мышечные техники. В этом случае причинить вред здоровью пациента практически невозможно.
НПВС, миорелаксанты, ЛФК.


----------



## doc (10 Июн 2015)

Доктора Вам всё правильно написали. Естественно, что есть небольшие нюансы, которые объясняются личными предпочтениями конкретного специалиста.
Я бы посоветовал профессиональный массаж и грамотную миопрессуру.
Если боль уменьшилась до переносимой, то можно подключать ЛФК.
Из физиотерапии, если есть такая возможность, попробуйте ультразвук.


----------

